# SF Forged Plus Questions



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

Just got my first 25" riser yesterday, a matte gray SF Forged Plus riser with SF Premium Carbon limbs. It is an impressive looking setup especially for the money. I do have several questions if someone could help me. There was no information included with the riser. I come from a trad hunting background and I am familar with ILF but this is still a new world for me. 

Brace height with medium limbs?

String length with medium limbs (assuming 64.5")?

Maximum and minimum limb bold settings?

Any help would be much appreciated. This will be fun to shot indoor this winter. 

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chad -

8.5" is the starting point. 
It should take an AMO 68" or actual 65" string for that brace height.
Leave the bolts in the default position until you're ready to tune. (Confirm that tiller is approx 1/8" lower limb positive - ie shorter.)
Max settings, full in to about 6 - 8 turns out (you want at least 3 full turns of threads engaged, and I forget the exact number). 

The only downside I've found with that riser is that you can't adjust the limb bolts with the bow strung without marring the limbs. 
The SF Prem Carbon limbs didn't buy you anything over the Axiom Plus limbs and might even have a softer feel (sorry - I have the carbons and just don't like the feel). 

Viper1 out.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Brace height - around 8.5 - 9" is a good place to start. From there, arrow flight and the sound of the bow will help guide you to find your optimal brace height. 

It's a very good riser - good balance, good reaction (crisp) to the shot, and very good fit and finish. Enjoy!


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

Just Google it because there's a ton of info including owners manual. Enjoy.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks guys I appreciate it. At least I have a starting point.

Viper, by default position I assume you mean where the limb bolts are currently from the factory.......

I got a good deal on the SF carbons, so I didnt get hurt too bad. I will keep that in mind though


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

http://jocala.com/manual.pdf

Paul


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chad - 



> Viper, by default position I assume you mean where the limb bolts are currently from the factory.......


Yup.
Most of the time, that will give the correct tiller.

BTW - since you didn't get the manual, you did get the goodie bag with a rest, plunger, wrenches, etc?

Viper1 out.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

Viper1 said:


> Chad -
> 
> 
> Yup.
> ...


Yes sir, I got all the other good stuff, just no manual. I appreciate the help on getting started. This is a real nice riser and I am not sure what else a person could really want in a 25" riser.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chad -

The more you get into it (usually a few years), the more you'll start saying, "this is cool, but what if...".
That's when you start looking for higher end risers, because then there will be specific things you'll be looking for.

Viper1 out.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh I am sure. I am coming from the ILF trad bowhunting world. This side of archery is new to me. I always enjoy something new


----------



## jerectar (Oct 13, 2015)

ChadMR82 said:


> This is a real nice riser and I am not sure what else a person could really want in a 25" riser.


The best thing about buying a setup fit for the world stage, is that you know you can't make excuses for how you shoot. For some people, that is also the worst thing. Some of the adult archers at my club go with the Forged+. some buy a $2500 setup as their first bow, and some buy 5 y/o used top-of-the-line gear that's priced like new intermediate gear. 

I think the charm of the Forged+ is very simple. It is a well made, affordable riser from a major manufacturer, that can handle high poundage. You see a lot of adult archers on their 2nd year in the sport pulling #40+, and these are also the guys that go online and read/write about archery. That's how you get a riser to become a big hit. 

Have you ever asked yourself why even on a global forum, you won't find guys who dedicated a season to test out a riser like the Samick vision X or the Decut Basha, and see if it gives the same results as the forged+ at half the price? It's because time spent practicing is precious and self doubt is high, so people rather shell out $500 more and know that they shoot a riser that regularly makes 4-8 appearances in any international competition, quarterfinals and up.


----------



## douglaswei888 (Nov 17, 2015)

for the begginer,decut basha is a really good choice.you can get it at ebay now,i heard that they have special price for thanks given day.


----------



## Shoot_first (Oct 1, 2015)

jerectar said:


> so people rather shell out $500 more and know that they shoot a riser that regularly makes 4-8 appearances in any international competition, quarterfinals and up.


But the real truth is that that's part of the big equipment marketing scam. Companies seek out the upcoming talents and sponser them, full boat!
Most very knowledgeable, experienced people generally consider "Border Limbs" to be the very best you can get, but they will never be on a podium, because they Don't give them away and they Don't pay for airfare, lodging and everything else it take to get someone there with them.................they just make the best limbs


----------



## jerectar (Oct 13, 2015)

Shoot_first said:


> But the real truth is that that's part of the big equipment marketing scam.


You could think of it as a marketing scam, or you can think that you're paying for another level of quality assurance (equipment appearances at finals). I don't know if a cartel MIDAS is as good as a GMX, but I decide to pay the $300-400 difference so I won't have to find out. 

I'm not sure it's so good for the sport if someone were to burst the aluminum riser bubble, if it even exist. Let's say someone decides to do some high level testing, and shows that the differences between the SF forged+, Winact, and Inno AXT are negligible in terms of performance. How would it help the industry and the sport if target archery became less profitable? 

In the end, the choice is in the hands of the Archer (literally). If someone thinks that a $100 forged riser and $80 maple/glass limbs is everything they need, no one will stop them from shooting their way to nationals. certainly not their coach.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Shoot_first said:


> But the real truth is that that's part of the big equipment marketing scam. Companies seek out the upcoming talents and sponser them, full boat!
> Most very knowledgeable, experienced people generally consider "Border Limbs" to be the very best you can get, but they will never be on a podium, because they Don't give them away and they Don't pay for airfare, lodging and everything else it take to get someone there with them.................they just make the best limbs


I'm not making a statement one way or the other about the quality of Border limbs, but I think this statement jumps the shark a little bit. I've shot a LOT of national tournaments in the last 6 years, have gotten to know a LOT of knowledgeable experienced archers and coaches, and I rarely see Border limbs.


----------



## Shoot_first (Oct 1, 2015)

jerectar said:


> you can think that you're paying for another level of quality assurance (equipment appearances at finals). How would it help the industry and the sport if target archery became less profitable?


In the end these are the most valid points ....and I agree. And that's exactly that's why no one will ever make it to the nationals with a $250 Riser....it ain't happening. But for reasons other than the Riser's capability. Limbs are a whole different story though................


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

when i decided to rekindle my archery itch in 2003 i decided i would get the best equipment i could afford at the time as i didn't want to have to worry about the equipment side of the game and concentrate on the shooting and mental side instead..

i started with pre-owned top of the line stuff and graduated to new stuff and did pretty well with my x-factors and winex and borders limbs, beiter plungers,mckinney II arrows, sureloc sopreme and quest sights, etc...

i have since cut down on my shooting and sold my high-end risers and some limbs but kept my sights,plungers,arrows,and stabs but still wanted nice stuff to play around with from time to time..

i got a spigarelli explorer II barebow/olympic rise,an SF Forged Plus riser and Samick Athlete limbs and also kept my Borders CXG(sold my Hex5)....

still wanted separate set-ups for barebow and olympic but for shorter distances only..

quite pleased with them so far..


----------



## GSRodin (Apr 13, 2016)

jmvargas said:


> when i decided to rekindle my archery itch in 2003 i decided i would get the best equipment i could afford at the time as i didn't want to have to worry about the equipment side of the game and concentrate on the shooting and mental side instead..
> 
> i started with pre-owned top of the line stuff and graduated to new stuff and did pretty well with my x-factors and winex and borders limbs, beiter plungers,mckinney II arrows, sureloc sopreme and quest sights, etc...
> 
> ...



I'm looking at the Spigarelli Explorer II and SF Forged Plus. which is the nicer bow and where did you purchase the Spigarelli from. I sent a personal msg...but not sure if it was sent (nothing in my sent box)


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Shoot_first said:


> Most very knowledgeable, experienced people generally consider "Border Limbs" to be the very best you can get, but they will never be on a podium, because they Don't give them away and they Don't pay for airfare, lodging and everything else it take to get someone there with them.................they just make the best limbs



Not sure I agree, have no info or opinion on Border limbs but MK Korea does not pay any archers to use their product and I see their bows, risers and limbs everywhere. 

MK Korea sponsored archers usually have paid cost or got a discount. Very rare for MK Korea to give free equipment. They are not a large company and can not afford it. 

Still see their gear podium etc.

Chris


----------

